# Current Luffy vs Fujitora



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 11, 2021)

Is Luffy finally Admiral Lvl? Can he beat arguably the weakest Admiral? Who wins?


----------



## LaniDani (Apr 11, 2021)

Yes he can beat Fuji.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2021)

I don't think he is a solid top tier yet. We have yet to see the final of Kaido vs Luffy and Kaido is in a weakened state currently,also fight started as 5 vs 2 anyway. Also Luffy had to be saved at least 2 times from Kaido's onslaught (both times by Zoro).


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 11, 2021)

Fujitora high diff.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nikseng (Apr 11, 2021)

If we take an hypotetical fresh Luffy with up-to-date feats (1010 CoC shenanigans and Luffy's overall improvement throughout the fight) then it can go either way imo.

End of Wano Luffy aka Luffy in a handful of chapters likely wins extreme diff by showing better mastery of CoC and whatnot.

Post-Wano Luffy definitely wins though, and without extreme diff. We're nearing EoS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 11, 2021)

Fujitora stomp high diff.

When Luffy will be able to beat another top tier at their best with no backup to weaken them for him, we can talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 11, 2021)

don't bully fuji

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 11, 2021)

If Luffy's Gear 3rd punches bruised Fujitora then god help Fujitora when he tastes current Luffy's punches.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 5 | GODA 1


----------



## Nikseng (Apr 11, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Fujitora stomp high diff.
> 
> When Luffy will be able to beat another top tier at their best with no backup to weaken them for him, we can talk.


It has nothing to do with " top tiers " as there is no equivalence in power between Kaido and Fujitora - Kaido is decently stronger.

Kaido performed better than 2 admirals did by beating an arguably stronger unit than 4 revos without much trouble (9 scabbards + Izo + Sulongs).
Fujitora and Kaido aren't comparable.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Apr 11, 2021)

Luffy slowly (but surely) begins to enter in Admiral level low part.

3 Advanced Hakis, Gear 4, amazing stamina, ability to improve in very difficult fights...

IMO he can push Fujitora to extrem diff. I still favor the Admiral (Waiting to see how Luffy will do against Kaido in 1 vs 1) If he uses Gear 4 and can't defeat his enemy in time, he will be weakened and in danger alone against an Admiral.

At the end of Kaido's fight, for sure Luffy should be able to defeat him extrem diff.

But for now Fujitora extrem diff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 11, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> If Luffy's Gear 3rd punches bruised Fujitora then god help Fujitora when he tastes current Luffy's punches.



Fuji is the shame of the Admirals.

Basically their BM equivalent, keep taking L everywhere he go.

First Zoro, Second Luffy, last Sabo.

Next one should be Boa Hancock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 11, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Fujitora stomp high diff.
> 
> When Luffy will be able to beat another top tier at their best with no backup to weaken them for him, we can talk.


How does he stomp high Diff? Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2021)

Bobybobster said:


> don't bully fuji


a chad like him can't be bullied

he decides how to shape the world around him

when the cowardly geezers known as the 5 elders hold onto their 'stability', he embraces the unkown. he embraces change and he embraces _action_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 11, 2021)

Post-WCI Luffy was comfortably on his level, and surpassed Fuji the moment he revealed a move like Red Roc and was able to tank/half-dodge Thunder Bagua using FS

At this point, it's up to Fuji stans to prove how he defeats Luffy, not the other way around


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 11, 2021)

Fujitora takes it mid level of high diff.

Post Wano Luffy might be a legit low level top tier. He grown now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2021)

girafarig said:


> a chad like him can't be bullied
> 
> he decides how to shape the world around him
> 
> when the cowardly geezers known as the 5 elders hold onto their 'stability', he embraces the unkown. he embraces change and he embraces _action_



for all the hate he gets, its nice to see someone giving purple tiger some appreciation

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2021)

fujitora high diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 11, 2021)

It will be a good fight. Fujitora still hasn't shown us his full strength yet. My guy is probably able to lift up Dressrosa if he so chooses to do so and Luffy ain't tanking that shit thrown at him...probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rcranium (Apr 11, 2021)

Fujitora is still stronger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## convict (Apr 11, 2021)

I had Fuji winning prior to this chapter. Now going with Luffy extreme difficulty


----------



## chinesesoccerplayer (Apr 11, 2021)

I think Luffy takes it, ACOC+G4 should absolutely ruin Fuji's day, not to mention we might be seeing G5 soon as well. Probably an extreme-diff fight, but at this point I'd give it to Luffy.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Apr 12, 2021)

Both should be among the weakest of top tier, I like Luffy more so Luffy.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 12, 2021)

Luffy wins high dif


----------



## Maruo (Apr 12, 2021)

Fujitora very high to extreme diff. This can easily change if Luffy finishes off Kaido or does most of the remaining damage in the rest of the battle. Some AoE feats would help too for comparison to Fujitora's lifting feat in Dressrosa.


----------



## Pirateer (Apr 12, 2021)

I would have said Luffy extreme diff but someone in the other thread said something interesting; Luffy wouldn't push Kaido to high/extreme diff solo whereas Fujitora likely would, also Luffy was saved several times in the fight so far and even knocked out momentarily by the Ragnarok attack from Kaido, but definitely need to see more chapters to see how strong current Luffy is 1v1 with ACoC. Probably after we see that then Luffy high/extreme diffs Fuji


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 12, 2021)

If Fujitora is 100 then current Luffy is 70. He will probably be 80/85 after Wano.

So, Fujitora still wins High Difficulty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> It has nothing to do with " top tiers " as there is no equivalence in power between Kaido and Fujitora - Kaido is decently stronger.
> 
> Kaido performed better than 2 admirals did by beating an arguably stronger unit than 4 revos without much trouble (9 scabbards + Izo + Sulongs).
> Fujitora and Kaido aren't comparable.


Doesn't matter how we view Kaido and admirals it is unreasonable to say that another admiral is only 50 or 60% of Kaido. Kaido is currently seriously weakened,and even if by some miracle/plot Luffy puts him down for good he won't put down 100% Kaido. Neither he will have help here to be saved 2 times from certain death.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2021)

Fujitora can no longer hold the top-tier/admiral title over Luffy when Kaido confirms that Luffy is among the strongest in the world. Now with powerscaling out of the way, it's just an issue of feats. Luffy's are flat out better.

The gatekeeping needs to end. It's now Fujitora's turn to put up or shut up.



Corax said:


> Kaido is currently seriously weakened


And Luffy isn't?


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Fujitora can no longer hold the top-tier/admiral title over Luffy when Kaido confirms that Luffy is among the strongest in the world. Now with powerscaling out of the way, it's just an issue of feats. Luffy's are flat out better.
> 
> The gatekeeping needs to end. It's now Fujitora's turn to put up or shut up.
> 
> ...


Luffy was wounded by Kaido (including two KO). All his damage came from him. So it is fair. Kaido was softened by like 13 people.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2021)

Corax said:


> Luffy was wounded by Kaido (including two KO). All his damage came from him. So it is fair. Kaido was softened by like 13 people.


It would only be fair if you assumed Luffy is the same person he was at the start of the fight. Let's get one thing straight:  Kaido himself has plateaued as far as the narrative is concerned. Now he's a glorified training bike for the new generation to ascend. Luffy has been growing stronger throughout this battle, but this doesn't mean the injuries he sustained while weaker vanished. He's been getting wrecked by Adv CoC attacks and exhaustion. That builds up. Luffy as he is now, would be even stronger if he started fresh with that same experience.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

Sablés said:


> It would only be fair if you assumed Luffy is the same person he was at the start of the fight. Let's get one thing straight:  Kaido himself has plateaued as far as the narrative is concerned. Now he's a glorified training bike for the new generation to ascend. Luffy has been growing stronger throughout this battle, but this doesn't mean the injuries he sustained while weaker vanished. He's been getting wrecked by Adv CoC attacks and exhaustion. That builds up. Luffy as he is now, would be even stronger if he started fresh with that same experience.


Even if we discard everything what happened before the aCoC power up I still seriously doubt that Luffy can give more than low high diff or upper mid. diff to 100% fresh Kaido in 1 on 1. Next arc Luffy might even high diff solo him for all I care,but this is just how power creep works in OP.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Neutral 2


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

If Luffy can use Coc imbuing consistently next chapter combined with his Fs and Adv Coa, I don't see how he possibly loses.

Meteors and flying rubble are countered by Barrier Haki.

Coc coating helps Luffy clash in Cqc with Fuji's sword.

Gravitational pull is countered by Boundman physical and flight.

Luffy has the edge in Endurance and Durability.

Luffy extreme diffs imo


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Fujitora stomp high diff.
> 
> When Luffy will be able to beat another top tier at their best with no backup to weaken them for him, we can talk.


Do you think Zoro wins?

Concerning Luffy,it is debatable if he can beat Fuji atm but I think he definitely wins Post Wano and probably not extreme diff.


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Zoro said:


> It will be a good fight. Fujitora still hasn't shown us his full strength yet. My guy is probably able to lift up Dressrosa if he so chooses to do so and Luffy ain't tanking that shit thrown at him...probably.


Luffy doesn't need to.

He just shoots an Coc Imbued King Kong Gun from Range and destroys it.

Luffy's only weakness in this fight is His Haki pool being drained significantly fast in G4.
Other than that,he matches Fuji in many aspects and surpasses him in others.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> If Luffy can use Coc imbuing consistently next chapter combined with his Fs and Adv Coa, I don't see how he possibly loses.
> 
> Meteors and flying rubble are countered by Barrier Haki.
> 
> ...


By this logic Luffy beats any admiral  or some yonko (Akainu/Teach too). Since they have 300-500 chapters outdated feats. Doubt that it is the case.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

Joke of a poll. 

Fujitora wins.


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Corax said:


> By this logic Luffy beats any admiral  or some yonko (Akainu/Teach too). Since they have 300-500 chapters outdated feats. Doubt that it is the case.


Well Fujitora hasn't shown to be an Haki demon(unlike C3 admirals with their barrier Haki and possible Fs) so he only has his Devil fruit and Swordsmanship for offense.

I think Luffy matches pretty well against Him.

Teach should also be stronger since he low diffed Marco during the payback war whereas Fuji was having a high diff battle in Marijoea against Revos.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> Well Fujitora hasn't shown to be an Haki demon(unlike C3 admirals with their barrier Haki and possible Fs) so he only has his Devil fruit and Swordsmanship for offense.



??

Hasn't Fujitora demonstrated the best CoO amongst the admirals?


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> Well Fujitora hasn't shown to be an Haki demon(unlike C3 admirals with their barrier Haki and possible Fs) so he only has his Devil fruit and Swordsmanship for offense.
> 
> I think Luffy matches pretty well against Him.
> 
> Teach should also be stronger since he low diffed Marco during the payback war whereas Fuji was having a high diff battle in Marijoea against Revos.


Teach can't literally do anything in such scenario. He pulls Luffy in,Luffy uses aCoC+CoA 3.0 barrier and deflects his Gura attempts (or just FS dodge them) and finishes him by a barrage of aCoC+CoA 3.0 or even KKG+CoA 3.0 internal destruction. Like zero chances at all. But it won't be the case in their real fight.


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> ??
> 
> Hasn't Fujitora demonstrated the best CoO amongst the admirals?


Has his Coo helped him in battle?

Atleast Akainu's and Aokiji's heroes them in battle in Marineford.

Luffy also has Fs and that counters already Fujitora's.


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Corax said:


> Teach can't literally do anything in such scenario. He pulls Luffy in,Luffy uses aCoC+CoA 3.0 barrier and deflects his Gura attempts (or just FS dodge them) and finishes him by a barrage of aCoC+CoA 3.0 or even KKG+CoA 3.0 internal destruction. Like zero chances at all. But it won't be the case in their real fight.


We've yet to see how Teach Fights postskip unlike Fuji so we'll see.

Teach is also most likely stronger than Fuji by some Margin.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> We've yet to see how Teach Fights postskip unlike Fuji so we'll see.
> 
> Teach is also most likely stronger than Fuji by some Margin.


This is why I said their feats are like 300-500 chapters outdated. Of course next arcs Teach and Fuji will be drastically different (awakening, aCoC and all that).


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Corax said:


> This is why I said their feats are like 300-500 chapters outdated. Of course next arcs Teach and Fuji will be drastically different (awakening, aCoC and all that).


Yeah but the boost will be greater for Teach.

Even if Fuji gets awakening and many new feats,Luffy still wins post Wano,don't you think?


----------



## Beast (Apr 12, 2021)

Am I in the two piece sub forum?

Fuji mid did the fuck is this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> Yeah but the boost will be greater for Teach.
> 
> Even if Fuji gets awakening and many new feats,Luffy still wins post Wano,don't you think?


With awakening and some haki upgrades?Why they would have to?I am quite sure awakened Teach/Fujitora with some level of CoC/CoA will be by a good margin above current Luffy.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Corax said:


> With awakening and some haki upgrades?Why they would have to?I am quite sure awakened Teach/Fujitora with some level of CoC will be by a good margin above current Luffy.


I'm talking about Post Wano luffy not the current one.

Tbh i think there is no universe where Fujitora awakened or not is a good deal above Post Wano luffy,Teach is another story as his plot relevance and potential final antagonist status puts him above Post Want luffy.

Imo it goes like ; Post Wano Teach>Post Wano luffy > full power Fujitora.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> I'm talking about Post Wano luffy not the current one.
> 
> Tbh i think there is no universe where Fujitora awakened or not is a good deal above Post Wano luffy,Teach is another story as his plot relevance and potential final antagonist status puts him above Post Want luffy.
> 
> Imo it goes like ; Post Wano Teach>Post Wano luffy > full power Fujitora.


Depends on how far post Wano. In the next arc Luffy might be ready to fight EOS Teach for all we know. We might have 2 or so arcs left.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## JH24 (Apr 12, 2021)

A few weeks ago I would have said Fujitora. Now I'm beginning to think Luffy can take this extreme diffculty. (Assuming Fujitora will be the first opponent Luffy fights after Kaido)

I'm actually hoping Luffy fights Fujitora after Wano. Luffy seems to like Fuji so it would make for an interesting battle.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> Has his Coo helped him in battle?
> 
> Atleast Akainu's and Aokiji's heroes them in battle in Marineford.
> 
> Luffy also has Fs and that counters already Fujitora's.



If he’s blind, how else is he gonna fight?

Akainu and Aokiji using it means Fujitora can. 

Its also a big assumption to make to think Luffy’s FS > Fujitora’s CoO? Granted I agree that we haven’t seen the full extent of Fujitora’s abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Fuji mid-diffs

Lolkomedians pulling this bruise excuse for fujitora
But when that same G3 hits kaido most durable form and makes him bleed I don't hear none of that


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Is Luffy finally Admiral Lvl? Can he beat arguably the weakest Admiral? Who wins?


No and no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Apr 12, 2021)

as of now  fuji high diff end of wano  fuji extreme (extreme) diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> If he’s blind, how else is he gonna fight?
> 
> Akainu and Aokiji using it means Fujitora can.
> 
> Its also a big assumption to make to think Luffy’s FS > Fujitora’s CoO? Granted I agree that we haven’t seen the full extent of Fujitora’s abilities.


I'm not saying luffy's Fs is necessarily superior to Fuji's, just that Luffy has shown his Fs sight is actually practical in combat situations.

I didn't see Fuji Coo helping vs Zoro's flying slash or Vs Sabo in Dressrossa,in fact,his Coo has never helped him in any fighting situation he's ever been as far as I recall.

I'm also not giving Akainu's and Aokiji's feats regarding Coo to Fuji as they have been trained by the navy before being raised to admiral title and not military drafted like Fuji.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 12, 2021)

Fuji high - high high diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 12, 2021)

JH24 said:


> A few weeks ago I would have said Fujitora. Now I'm beginning to think Luffy can take this extreme diffculty. (Assuming *Fujitora will be the first opponent Luffy fights after Kaido*)



If you really think that then you should also consider that Luffy hasn't stopped growing in this fight and if he fights Fujitora after this then he will get upgrade in that fight as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JH24 (Apr 12, 2021)

Sherlōck said:


> If you really think that then you should also consider that Luffy hasn't stopped growing in this fight and if he fights Fujitora after this then he will get upgrade in that fight as well.


You're right. I was trying to point that out but I completely worded it wrong. I wanted to say the earlier Luffy fights Fujitora after Kaido the more challenging it may be as there's more room for Luffy to grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 12, 2021)

Fujitora extreme diff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> I'm not saying luffy's Fs is necessarily superior to Fuji's, just that Luffy has shown his Fs sight is actually practical in combat situations.



Fujitora's combat senses should be superior to Luffy's, as he's a master FS user who specialises in casually evading or blocking attacks from his opponents. 

He can even sense all the collective life energy in the living things around him as auras. We still haven't touched the tip of the iceberg yet with him and it's implied that he can read people's thoughts. In terms of portrayal, I've yet to see a CoO user on this level other than Rayleigh.



bil02 said:


> I didn't see Fuji Coo helping vs Zoro's flying slash or Vs Sabo in Dressrossa,in fact,his Coo has never helped him in any fighting situation he's ever been as far as I recall.
> 
> I'm also not giving Akainu's and Aokiji's feats regarding Coo to Fuji as they have been trained by the navy before being raised to admiral title and not military drafted like Fuji.



If the man is blind, then he has to rely on and specialise in CoO to help him fight other guys on his level. Since he admitted in Dressrosa that he is still mastering his devil fruit, that means his Haki should already have been outstanding. Among the fighters of admiral rank, only Fujitora has shown advanced specialisation of Kenbunshoku Haki. The original Admirals definitely have it and likely possess it at a high level too, as implied when they were able to hear Whitebeard's ship from beneath the ocean, and as you said, they trained for decades in the navy; but being conscripted or being trained in house has nothing to do with Fujitora's proficiency with Haki. He is already implied to be a very high-level master of at least one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Fujitora has ACoC
Luffy best thing is nullified

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 12, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Fujitora has ACoC
> Luffy best thing is nullified


That's like saying Doflamingo is an ACoC user fam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> That's like saying Doflamingo is an ACoC user fam.


Doffy never showed this tho


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 12, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Doffy never showed this tho


Black lightning is shown a lot without it being ACoC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 12, 2021)

Luffy is just one scratch below, almost equal to him or roughly on same level.

Fuji still wins but extreme (mid) diff. After Wano, Luffy is C3 Admiral level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Black lightning is shown a lot without it being ACoC.


That's a conquer clash with him and Luffy though this just proves my point also what chapter
Fuji still CoC user tho


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Fuji still wins but extreme (mid) diff. After Wano, Luffy is C3 Admiral level.


Admiral>Yonkos
so luffy will already be stronger then the yonkos cant wait


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 12, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> That's a conquer clash with him and Luffy though this just proves my point also what chapter
> Fuji still CoC user tho


Burgess vs Sabo also had black lightning sparks. I find it hard to believe Burgess is a CoC user. It doesn't mean much unless we're actually told/shown Fuji is an advanced CoC user.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Burgess vs Sabo also had black lightning sparks. I find it hard to believe Burgess is a CoC user. It doesn't mean much unless we're actually told/shown Fuji is an advanced CoC user.


the black lighting solely came from Sabo, none from bugress


----------



## Gokou08 (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> If Luffy can use Coc imbuing consistently next chapter combined with his Fs and Adv Coa, I don't see how he possibly loses.
> 
> *Meteors and flying rubble are countered by Barrier Haki.*
> 
> ...


Completely Headcanon, we don't know how strong Fuji is, and don't VS me with that Revos fight, Luffy bruising Fuji is PIS when Fuji Parried Doffy with the utmost ease.. 
 Saying Luffy has Mastered Barrier Haki is Headcanon, and the rubble Fujitora had would probably even massively injured any likes of Top Tiers, some Low Top tiers could die (Zoro/Law).. 
 I agree with the CoC coating helping on fighting Fuji, that's not arguable considering how well CoC Coating is doing against Kaidou Durability.. 
 Fuji might also have FS aswell so who knows.. 
I'll give it to Fuji until Luffy either Knocks Kaidou or gives him a Extreme Fight and wins via more people in the end!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Burgess vs Sabo also had black lightning sparks. I find it hard to believe Burgess is a CoC user. It doesn't mean much unless we're actually told/shown Fuji is an advanced CoC user.


You're right, I don't think Black Sparks are CoC sparks, it may be just regular Haki Clash since we also see panels With people who don't own CoC.. Oda should make it a bit clearer because there is no way fodder like Burguer has it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Completely Headcanon, we don't know how strong Fuji is, and don't VS me with that Revos fight, Luffy bruising Fuji is PIS when Fuji Parried Doffy with the utmost ease..


Luffy was shown destroying a steel plate in Udon with Barrier haki King Kong Gun when he didn't even have a full grasp on the technique.

Now with chapter 1011,we clearly see he got exactly how the technique works and can coat himself properly with both Coa and Coc.

What Luffy did with Coc last chapter is the same technique he learnt in Udon and he can do both barrier and penetration with both Coc and Coa.

Any feats for Fuji's rubble being tougher than steel to assert Luffy's barrier King Kong Kun will not work on it?


Gokou08 said:


> Fuji might also have FS aswell so who knows..


Lmao,I'm the one headcannoning but you believe Fuji maybe has an ability he's never shown.

I might as well say Luffy maybe has G5 and Awakening too which may tip the fight heavily in his favor.


Gokou08 said:


> I'll give it to Fuji until Luffy either Knocks Kaidou or gives him a Extreme Fight and wins via more people in the end!


I don't necessarily disagree with your conclusion but Fuji's record is not the most encouraging at this point so anyone arguing in Luffy's favor has a point judging by their known abilities on paper.


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> but being conscripted or being trained in house has nothing to do with Fujitora's proficiency with Haki.


In fact it does,as drafting someone from outside your organization (Navy), doesn't guarantee he/she may be as all rounded as your own recruits. 

Fujitora as a swordsman most likely has good Coa and has shown good Coo but that doesn't mean they are at the level of other admirals who were nurtured by the navy.

If Big Mom was drafted by the navy before being given the soul soul fruit,would you be saying she has Top tier Coo?  We know she clearly doesn't.


Mihawk said:


> Fujitora's combat senses should be superior to Luffy's, as he's a master FS user who specialises in casually evading or blocking attacks from his opponents.


He's a master of Future sight?

Where was it when Zoro was sending him away with a slash or against luffy's G3 attack?

You are just giving him it because he's a navy Admiral. 


Mihawk said:


> He can even sense all the collective life energy in the living things around him as auras. We still haven't touched the tip of the iceberg yet with him and it's implied that he can read people's thoughts. In terms of portrayal, I've yet to see a CoO user on this level other than Rayleigh


Where has his Coo ever helped him gain an advantage in combat situation?

When has he ever evaded or blocked an attack on panel because he read the intent?

Once again Zoro's slash disagrees, Luffy's G3 disagrees too.

Fuji will show more feats post Wano but I ain't giving him imaginary feats based on personal opinion and Admiral title.


----------



## Gokou08 (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> Luffy was shown destroying a steel plate in Udon with Barrier haki King Kong Gun when he didn't even have a full grasp on the technique.
> 
> Now with chapter 1011,we clearly see he got exactly how the technique works and can coat himself properly with both Coa and Coc.
> 
> ...


A blind guy having the best CoO having FS is not headcannon is Common Sense.. 
 As for the rubble feat, I'm pretty sure everyone knew it would likely kill all Pirates that would hit, that's why random civilians got in the way, that shit he acummulated was to much.. Pica's half body was like an ant in the rubble, the rubble was 1/3 of dressrosa maybe a bit less


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2021)

Admirals fans telling anyone to stop using headcanon, then proceed to GIVE Fujitora FS for no reason beyond him being an admiral.


  I suppose Admirals will be as strong as Yonko/stronger than Luffy so long as we ignore all their negative showings and award them powers they don't have.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 12, 2021)

The Luffy downplay in this thread by some is an absolute joke.

How in tf do you beat the shit out of Hybrid Kaido in Base form and not be Admiral level??? How in tf do you harm Hybrid Kaido significantly in your base form and not be a Top Tier????

Butthurt Luffy haters and downplayers must expect him to solo Kaido with his pinky toe to be a Top Tier. 

Like... what a joke.

Anyways this matchup can go either way right now, the Current Luffy is definitely a Top Tier and an Admiral level character.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 12, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Admirals fans telling anyone to stop using headcanon, then proceed to GIVE Fujitora FS for no reason beyond him being an admiral.
> 
> 
> I suppose Admirals will be as strong as Yonko/stronger than Luffy so long as we ignore all their negative showings and award them powers they don't have.



Fujitora actually has instances which could be argued that he used FS.

I also agree that we shouldn’t ignore negative showings. Like Laidou getting captured and experimented on or only be equal to someone Jinbei almost KO'ed if it wasn’t for Prometheus etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2021)

Sherlōck said:


> Fujitora actually has instances which could be argued that he used FS.


I'm sure you'll tell us.


Sherlōck said:


> I also agree that we shouldn’t ignore negative showings. Like Laidou getting captured and experimented on


Of course. Kaido is known for taking over a dozen Ls. And will probably take another in this arc.

Sadly, unless you can elaborate as to how it happened, and what stage in his career, we got nothing. Considering his title is the strongest, and the rumors say never bet against him in a 1 vs 1, I highly doubt a marine has ever beaten him in a straight fight.  


Sherlōck said:


> or in an unknown form, only equal to someone who was starved, maddened and surprised attacked by Jinbei. Then saved from falling into the sea by her own power, because that's unfair...apparently.


wew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 12, 2021)

Sablés said:


> I'm sure you'll tell us.



I would but I am too lazy to search for it. 

It's OK if you don't want to take my word for granted.




Sablés said:


> Of course. Kaido is known for taking over a dozen Ls. And will probably take another in this arc.
> 
> Sadly, unless you can elaborate as to how it happened, and what stage in his career, we got nothing.



Doesn’t really matter how or when happened. His one supposed victory against a supposed top tier Loden was only cause of hostage situation.

Once a loser, always a loser. 




Sablés said:


> wew.



I know, right?? Here we have an Admiral starving himself for two years and a Yonko can't even go a day without food.

Pathetic.

The fact it’s being used to discredit Winbei's feat is even more pathetic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> A blind guy having the best CoO having FS is not headcannon is Common Sense..


Well until Fujitora shows feats on panel with Fs,no pass from me.


Gokou08 said:


> As for the rubble feat, I'm pretty sure everyone knew it would likely kill all Pirates that would hit, that's why random civilians got in the way, that shit he acummulated was to much.. Pica's half body was like an ant in the rubble, the rubble was 1/3 of dressrosa maybe a bit less


Good but that was back then, good luck hitting Luffy with that when he has both flight to evade by rising in the air and King Kong Gun barrier to shoot from Range.

Rubbles and Meteors can only be a distraction for this Luffy,it is isn't something Fujitora can realistically take down current Luffy with.
Only Gravitation Awakening can realistically take down Luffy and by Post Wano,Luffy will have a counter.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> In fact it does,as drafting someone from outside your organization (Navy), doesn't guarantee he/she may be as all rounded as your own recruits.
> 
> Fujitora as a swordsman most likely has good Coa and has shown good Coo but that doesn't mean they are at the level of other admirals who were nurtured by the navy.
> 
> If Big Mom was drafted by the navy before being given the soul soul fruit,would you be saying she has Top tier Coo?  We know she clearly doesn't.



Not really. In the One Piece verse, there are Haki users everywhere in the second half of the world, and there are levels to it. We've seen characters like Rayleigh, Shanks, Zoro, Mihawk, Roger, Katakuri, and others excel at various degrees of Haki, and none of them are/were trained by the navy. This is a setting full of powerful individuals throughout the verse, who have trained and fought numerous battles. Fujitora is one of those individuals. His degree of proficiency with Haki should have nothing to do with whether he was developed by the Marines, as he obtained this power himself; and even if it did, why would being nurtured by the navy mean that the other Admirals would have superior Haki to his?

If Big Mom was blind and showed that she could sense/perceive energy and emotions of living beings all around her as an acquired skill from years of training, and only just had the soul soul fruit, then yes it would be a legitimately impressive display of CoO being used by a top tier.



bil02 said:


> He's a master of Future sight?
> 
> Where was it when Zoro was sending him away with a slash or against luffy's G3 attack?


Taken completely out of context. Read between the lines of the series and Fujitora's motives throughout the Dressrosa arc. This often gets neglected in discussions related to him, resulting in him getting downplayed a lot. No reason to think Fujitora went close to all out in Dressrosa. Also regarding Zoro, I seem to remember Fujitora dropping him into a sinkhole and nearly crushing him; not to mention, casually blocking Zoro without his devil fruit, but I could be wrong.



bil02 said:


> You are just giving him it because he's a navy Admiral.


Aren't you the one implying that the other Admirals have superior CoO or Future Sight to Fujitora, by virtue of them being trained by the navy?



bil02 said:


> Fuji will show more feats post Wano but I ain't giving him imaginary feats based on personal opinion and Admiral title.



There's no personal opinion. Fujitora's demonstration of CoO is on a higher level than most characters have shown in the series, and he uses it in conjunction with his devil fruit powers, making for a devastating combination. His fighting style is based on blocking, and he was able to do this against Luffy/Zoro without the use of his devil fruit, yet no one brings up those feats? Only exaggerated arguments formed from selectively taking feats to downplay him are being made in this thread. Fujitora profits from being capable of using high level Haki by virtue of the Admiral title, no more or less than for the reasons that you think Akainu, Aokiji, and Kizaru can use it better than him.


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Not really. In the One Piece verse, there are Haki users everywhere in the second half of the world, and there are levels to it. We've seen characters like Rayleigh, Shanks, Zoro, Mihawk, Roger, Katakuri, and others excel at various degrees of Haki, and none of them are/were trained by the navy. This is a setting full of powerful individuals throughout the verse, who have trained and fought numerous battles. Fujitora is one of those individuals. His degree of proficiency with Haki should have nothing to do with whether he was developed by the Marines, as he obtained this power himself; and even if it did, why would being nurtured by the navy mean that the other Admirals would have superior Haki to his?
> 
> If Big Mom was blind and showed that she could sense/perceive energy and emotions of living beings all around her as an acquired skill from years of training, and only just had the soul soul fruit, then yes it would be a legitimately impressive display of CoO being used by a top tier.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying Fujitora can't have Great Haki because he was drafted outside the navy,I meant to say those who rose through the lower ranks of the navy to admiral position are more rounded as they have been taught in different disciplines along the years.

Aokiji can use Geppo for example,does this mean Fujitora can do the same because he is an admiral?



On your 3rd paragraph,Fujitora having ulterior motives all throughout Dressrossa doesn't mean his "Potential" Fs should have been passive all arc or something .
If he had it,there are situations he was in where he would've used it reflexively.


Zoro was sent into a pit but counterattacked with a nameless flying slash that pushed Fujitora several meters back,where was His Coo?  Why didn't he see it coming?.


I'm not pretending Aokiji and Akainu have better Coo by virtue of them being Admirals.
Akainu shapeshifted through Marcos' and Vista's strikes through Coo.
Aokiji was unharmed by Wb's Naginata through Coo and Shapeshifting too.

Fujitora,what does his sensory Coo offer him in battle? Any panel of it being useful in a fight?



Until Fujitora does something out of luffy's reach,I can't see how he wins just because "admiral" and "he should".


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

bil02 said:


> I'm not saying Fujitora can't have Great Haki because he was drafted outside the navy,I meant to say those who rose through the lower ranks of the navy to admiral position are more rounded as they have been taught in different disciplines along the years.
> 
> Aokiji can use Geppo for example,does this mean Fujitora can do the same because he is an admiral?


Yes they learn different disciplines, strategies, formations, and should be more well rounded combatants as well by virtue of organised training.

Geppo has only been shown to be used primarily by CP9 agents and _some _Marines. It depends on what their skill set is and what they specialise in to enhance their combat ability/fighting style. Haki on the other hand, is a much more common ability, and is pretty much utilised and developed by anyone worth a grain of salt in the New World, regardless of their affiliation.



bil02 said:


> On your 3rd paragraph,Fujitora having ulterior motives all throughout Dressrossa doesn't mean his "Potential" Fs should have been passive all arc or something .
> If he had it,there are situations he was in where he would've used it reflexively.


That's true, but I mean, didn't he use it to predict when Doflamingo was about to kick him? Or when Zoro was going to attack him? He was able to see it coming, and hence he deflected/blocked their attacks. It wasn't actively shown yet because FS itself wasn't officially introduced in the story, but it wasn't always passive either.



bil02 said:


> Zoro was sent into a pit but counterattacked with a nameless flying slash that pushed Fujitora several meters back,where was His Coo?  Why didn't he see it coming?.



He saw it coming and managed to block it.


bil02 said:


> Akainu shapeshifted through Marcos' and Vista's strikes through Coo.


Was this confirmed?


bil02 said:


> Aokiji was unharmed by Wb's Naginata through Coo and Shapeshifting too.


And mastery of his devil fruit and logia intangibility.

Also, if they could use CoO to such a degree, where was Akainu's CoO when a half-dead, sluggish, Whitebeard shook him from behind?


bil02 said:


> Fujitora,what does his sensory Coo offer him in battle? Any panel of it being useful in a fight?


Refer to the above and previous posts.


bil02 said:


> Until Fujitora does something out of luffy's reach,I can't see how he wins just because "admiral" and "he should".



Never said he wins because "he should". Please read again and understand.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 12, 2021)

Luffy literally hurt the most durable guy in the OP world while hes in his stronger hybrid form and made him cough up blood. any attack he lands on someone is going to do serious damage


----------



## bil02 (Apr 12, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Also, if they could use CoO to such a degree, where was Akainu's CoO when a half-dead, sluggish, Whitebeard shook him from behind?


That's an antifeat for Akainu's Coo true but he atleast had other Good Coo combat feats throughout marineford to counterbalance it.

I'm still waiting for Fujitora's.


Mihawk said:


> Never said he wins because "he should". Please read again and understand.


Well you gave him many Haki passes in your previous posts by virtue of being an admiral so it sounded like "he should ".

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Apr 12, 2021)

Hm, still giving benefit of the doubt to Fuji for now but this could be close.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 12, 2021)

Zoro said:


> It will be a good fight. Fujitora still hasn't shown us his full strength yet. My guy is probably able to lift up Dressrosa if he so chooses to do so and Luffy ain't tanking that shit thrown at him...probably.


ACoC + KKG is going to shit on that.

We saw what a G4 DR KKG did to a large portion of Dressrosa, there’s no telling how ridiculously OP that attack must be now.

This match is so much more even then people really want to acknowledge.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> How does he stomp high Diff? Lol


Stomp in OL goes to extreme diff ...

If Luffy wins extreme diff then he stomps Fuji.

Or to be exact when Luffy defeats someone they were too weak not that Luffy was stronger.

If he gets defeated he is too weak not that they were stronger.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## nmwn93 (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't think luffy can beat fuji in a one on one. i know the stuff we see against kaido recently is "dope." i still nee to see more. and mindset plays a big role in this. kaido has not been serious yet. he doesn't respect luffy. if kaido were going 100 percent from the top of this fight  may feel different. thus far however, i still need to see more, and idk what luffy has that can beat the force of gravity.

and are we under the impression that fuji Doesn't have conquers? ijs its confirmed that the admirals have to have mutiple forms of haki and sengoku too has COC... ijs its not all that farfetched so...

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Shadowlord123 (Apr 13, 2021)

I still give the Admirals and the Yonko the benefit of the doubt over current Luffy, but it's obvious that even if Fujitora wins it's not going to be easy in the slightest. At the very minimum High Diff, quite possibly Extreme. After chapter 1010, it's become obvious that current Luffy is something that no Top Tier can afford to take lightly. 

Honestly, depending on Luffy's future feats in this arc, I might even consider giving him the benefit of the doubt over Fuji.


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Apr 13, 2021)

Both can beat the other imo. If they fought to the death 100 times it'd be something like 60-40 to 40-60 either way.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Apr 13, 2021)

Luffy win this but his win is just like the fight against Katakuri. Its bevause during the fight they fell in love to luffy dont tell me im wrong with this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lordnig (Apr 13, 2021)

fuji drops asteroid on luffy

he dies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (Apr 13, 2021)

lordnig said:


> fuji drops asteroid on luffy
> 
> he dies


???

When was the last time fuji's little rock drop hurt anyone, Law was fine, Doffy was fine, Zoro(movie) was fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lordnig (Apr 13, 2021)

Silver said:


> ???
> 
> When was the last time fuji's little rock drop hurt anyone, Law was fine, Doffy was fine, Zoro(movie) was fine


he was holding back

if he used a big rock he could destroy continents

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 29, 2021)

One of the "World Government's 3 Greatest Military Powers" > the "5th Yonko" 

Fujitora should have much much more to show than what he did in Dressrosa, where he was mostly testing his powers and the people around him.


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Apr 29, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> One of the "World Government's 3 Greatest Military Powers" > the "5th Yonko"
> 
> Fujitora should have much much more to show than what he did in Dressrosa, where he was mostly testing his powers and the people around him.


so would you say Admirals>Yonko ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 29, 2021)

Fujitora is roughly equal to Kaido, in fact he is marginally stronger than the so called WSC.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 30, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Fujitora is roughly equal to Kaido, in fact he is marginally stronger than the so called WSC.


As much as I love Fuji, but do you think this is the right placement for a lower Admiral ?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 30, 2021)

lordnig said:


> he was holding back
> 
> if he used a big rock he could destroy continents


including himself.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 30, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> As much as I love Fuji, but do you think this is the right placement for a *lower Admiral* ?



I can't follow you. Wtf is a lower admiral? Like sub admiral or what? You obviously don't mean vice admiral i guess. Never heard of a "lower" admiral.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 30, 2021)

Those low Admiral terms are stupid, Fujitoras title is an Admiral, there’s no sub section associated with his position.

So he’s Admiral level simple as that, could he be weaker than the others? Perhaps but calling him a Low Admiral or any crap like that is totally inaccurate of his position.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 30, 2021)

Fujitora was huffing against a luffy that would get neg diffed by current Luffy. I can actually give it to Luffy at this point.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 30, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Fujitora was huffing against a luffy that would get neg diffed by current Luffy. I can actually give it to Luffy at this point.


ray was huffing from kizaru though
fuji canonically tanked a g3 better then kaido

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 30, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> ray was huffing from kizaru though
> fuji canonically tanked a g3 better then kaido


Yeah, bad, bad reply.
First line is completely irrelevant.
Second line is false / a lie. I'd actually call it dishonesty. Kaido was completely unfazed by everything Luffy threw at him before rooftop and aside from that wano G3 Luffy >>>>> Dressrosa bandaged G3 Luffy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 30, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> G3 Luffy >>>>> Dressrosa bandaged G3 Luffy.


lol, since when did g3 ever get stronger?
Never just headcannon, only when luffy learned CoC and ACoA will g3 get stronger but you know you're right
G3 final war luffy>>>>>>g3 wano luffy on kaido

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 30, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> lol, since when did g3 ever get stronger?
> Never just headcannon, only when luffy learned CoC and ACoA will g3 get stronger but you know you're right
> G3 final war luffy>>>>>>g3 wano luffy on kaido


So Luffy did not progress, he did not fight tough people, nope. Also, the guy was in bandages...He had wounds. 
Wiggian Jr. , stop it dawg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 2, 2021)

Luffy high diff


----------



## Danielguta007 (Jun 2, 2021)

Bump... Current Luffy from the fight with Kaido, but 100% recover of its injuries....VS Fujitora


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 2, 2021)

Luffy still loses. He can't beat a top tier on his own.


----------



## Eustathios (Jun 2, 2021)

Luffy runs out of stamina after a few dozen minutes. Fujitora mid diff.


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Jun 2, 2021)

Fujitora Mid Diffs


----------



## TheRealSJ (Jun 2, 2021)

convict said:


> Fujitora but he works for it unlike when he fought Sabo.


i hope you mean dressrosa sabo


----------



## Dunno (Jun 2, 2021)

Fujitora mid diffs.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2021)

Fujitora mid. Luffy lost to Kaido in 10-12 minutes or something (less than 20 anyway since Chopper had activated his MP before Luffy went into 1 on 1 vs Kaido).


----------



## RayanOO (Jun 2, 2021)

Fujitora still wins, solid high diff


----------



## Red Admiral (Jun 2, 2021)

I can't respect Fujitora's power ... sorry I just can't

Oda had MANY MANY chances to give him respect and yet he didn't ...

Luffy is stronger 
but he will lose cause he will ran out of Haki


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 2, 2021)

Fujitora wins for sure, high diff.

But Luffy will probably do some work on him and mess him up good before he reaches his limits. Fujitora’s got an underrated defence, and I doubt we’ve seen all the firepower he has left to offer. It’s a bit tougher for him because he doesn’t have the C3’s logia intangibility and haxx.

I can see Luffy pushing Fuji pretty far with a rapid onslaught of attacks, but once Fujitora can weather the storm, it’s going to be a win at the end, with some praise for Luffy’s growth and tenacity, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 2, 2021)

Ruffy mid-diffs

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Mrdude (Jun 2, 2021)

Lol @ this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 5, 2021)

Nothing changed.

Fujitora wins. I don't see him exerting more than 60% of his HP.


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2021)

fujitora high diffs atm

depending on how extreme his final wano zenkai is, luffy may win


----------



## Peppoko (Jun 6, 2021)

Hmm for now I'll give it Fuji extreme-diff, might change after Wano.


----------



## LaniDani (Jun 6, 2021)

Current Luffy wins.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 6, 2021)

Fujitora, high/very high diff.

People need to reread Dressrosa again. Not just the clash with Luffy, but every scene in the entire arc involving Fujitora. He was not putting his all into it, not even close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Jun 6, 2021)

Fujitora High Diffs


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 6, 2021)

GrandMasterVinsmoke said:


> Fujitora Mid Diffs





GrandMasterVinsmoke said:


> Fujitora High Diffs


What changed between Wednesday and today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

